# in May at the grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (May 3, 2012)

1st Friday (March 2nd):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*



CLICK FOR LARGE VERSION

Starts around 9pm



CLICK FOR LARGE VERSION

*Every Sunday:*
3pm
An hour or maybe more of bluesy, laid back piano and vocal jazz with Chris Dann and Lily Shea.



click for full size

#########################################################################################################

*Saturday 5th: BigStuff Promotions present*
Starts: 19:30
Door: £4
With:

Milksnake
Electric Puffs
Ministers Dead
Hater UK







*Sunday 6th: description/title*
Starts: 19:00
Door: £8
With:

The Restarts
Virus
Double Cross
Warprayer
P.I.G



click for large version


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 8, 2012)

*Friday 11th: Club Integral presents "Eolian Harp"*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/£3
With:

Spaceheads
GLISTENING COGS OF GREENLAND
THE WINDSORS
RAAGNAGROK



Spoiler: long blurb from blog above



SPACEHEADS
Spaceheads are a duo of trumpet and drums, based in Manchester and London. They formed in the early 1990s and have released nine CDs to date as well as toured extensively around Europe and the USA.
Andy Diagram plays trumpet through electronics mainly live loopers and harmonizers. Richard Harrison plays drums and percussion.

"On Low Pressure, Spaceheads Andy Diagram and Richard Harrison bridge the gap between jazz and electronica with their characteristic trumpet loops, gurgling synthesized sounds, and metallic beats. Songs like the title track use a lazy, laid-back groove, part Miles Davis, part Aphex Twin's Selected Ambient Works, to create an image of uneasy times. Low Pressure is future noir -- music for sci-fi film soundtracks of tomorrow. "On a Clear Day," the would-be chase scene, relies on beats charging over a foreboding low end, "The Lugano Affair" is mystery and danger shrouded in intrigue, and the astounding sparkle of "Astro Temple" could make it what Hitchcock called "the McGuffin." Spaceheads masterfully connect the '70s, nu bop, and electronica for an interstellar mix that, while conjuring some of the same emotions as trip-hop, never becomes trapped by genre." ~ Charles Spano
http://spaceheads.co.uk/

GLISTENING COGS OF GREENLAND
Glistening Cogs of Greenland coalesced in 2006 to scheme new performance through textures of semi- controlled improvisation, analogue electronics, and spoken word excursion and interference. GCoG embrace and explore the tussle of fusing the ethereal with the jolting; the roll with the push. They like beauty. They enjoy incursion. This could be psychedelic social-realism. Or pre-Rock divinity.
All under the big slow sky stretching.
Individual extremes of lap-steel guitar, Moog, electric violin and vocals merge, fight, talk, sulk, stroke, beam and go on picnics together. Live spoken word narratives inform, deflect and nourish all instrumental philandering.



THE WINDSORS
The Windsors rose from the ashes of the legendary KENNY PROCESS TEAM described by Eugene Chadbourne as “forward-looking electric guitar music with a rock base, and stylistically is somewhere between the precision control of surf rock groups such as the Ventures and the almost classical compositions Captain Beefheart created in collaboration with guitarists such as Zoot Horn Rollo and Gary Lucas.”
The new group – Simon King – guitar, Paul May – drums, Matthew Armstrong – bass and Phil Bartai – keyboards, play intricate, driving instrumentals composed by Kevin Plummer with the band.



RAAGNAGROK
Raagangrok came into being in 2005, the brainchild of writer, publisher (Strange Attractor Journal etc.) and synth player Mark Pilkington and electric sitarist Zali Krishna. They produce improvised kosmische raga drones, heavy psychedelica with the controls set for the heart of the sun, a soundtrack for the Kali Yuga. They have appeared in the musical salons, dives and cultural hotspots of the capital as a duo and in expanded Raagnagrok Allstars mode with up to five players. They will be joined by legendary improv drummer Paul May for this performance.

Raagnagrok explained:

“When Ninja Rabbi Solomon Kirchner starts to recieve MIDI data from a distant star, the security machinery at Earth Central moves into Condition Red and alarms go off globalwide: BRING KIRCHNER IN!
But Earth Central reckoned without Otto Amon, the source of Kirchner’s mysterious shortwave messages, a nine-million year old entity whose line manager hails from the Primal Darkness itself!
And so Kirchner’s odyssey begins. An odyssey which will take him from the mean streets of Klarkashton to the lost island of Thulsa Doom. Chased by hypostatic archons from the collective unconscious, berated by Thirteenth Tribe Redemptionists, and irritated by bulbous amber somethings that the mind cannot stomach.
But all of this is child’s play compared with the Ordeal of Metatron. Can Kirchner take on the mantle of the Angel of Light? Is this an offer he can refuse when the future of sentient life is in the balance?
Now he would have to fight as a God: use the powers that rationality rejected, for his enemy was also a God!
Kirchner and Amon find themselves locked in an eternal conflict, the final confrontation written about in every book of prophecy. The forces of light and darkness are gathering for battle at the end of time, and whoever, whatever, wins… our universe is DOOMED!”





*Saturday 12th: description/title*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £6
With:

Usual Suspects
53rd And 3rd
Low Rollers
Mush
Lack Of Joe


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 15, 2012)

*Tuesday 15th: punk/post-punk*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Belgrado
Stab
Tortura



Spoiler: long promo blurb + links



Nani Presents:

BELGRADO

"Energetic Post-Punk band heavily influenced by 80's Anarcho/Peace/Post-Punk and its D.I.Y. ethics. Born in the Barcelona squatting scene on late 2010, Belgrado mix obscure sometimes catchy melodies with punk attitude and dancing beat" Post punk meets goth meets death rock (Killing Joke meets Siouxie meets Xmal Deutschland?!) catchy as all hell.


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Belgrado/180454411977235

STAB
Lightning fast, dramatically inclined straight edge punk rage for appreciators of Ripcord and Heresy, although not exclusively. Root Beer hardcore.

http://stabnationrising.blogspot.co.uk

TORTURA
New(ish) London femme destruction compared to Tragatelo and Anti-Cimex (although not necessarily favourably)

http://torturapunk.tumblr.com








*Thursday 17th: Free gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £0
With:

Heretics Dream
The Wot Nots
1 tba
*Friday 18th: Hardcore Noise gig*
Starts: 19:00
Door: £5
With:

Left In Ruins- Ita Powerviolence https://www.facebook.com/leftinruins
Crop Circles- Ita fastcore http://cropcircles7.tumblr.com/
Spastic Burn Victim- vile noisegrind
Moral Panic- powerviolence
https://www.facebook.com/events/392835040744350





*Saturday 19th: Cooking Soup Present: Oh Vanity Madchester special*
All the details are on this thread.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 16, 2012)

I just want to say that Belgrado were awesome and anyone in Brighton should go out and see them tonight.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 24, 2012)

this weekend -> Scumfest 2012




*Friday May 25th:*
WARNING/WARNING (France, noise punk/crasher crust)
THE AFTERNOON GENTLEMEN (grindcore/powerviolence from leeds)
LIFE DESTRUCTION (japanese d-beat from leeds)
SWINE LORD (crustie sludge from manc)
ARMOUR OF CONTEMPT (London grindcore/powerviolence)
£7, 7PM DOORS
@ THE GROSVENOR, 17 SIDNEY RD SW9 0TP (STOCKWELL)

* Saturday May 26th:*
MOB 47 (Sweden, hardcore punk formed in1982)
DESPERAT (Sweden, featuring members of Mob 47)
STAB (intense political hardcore)
PETTYBONE (pissed off 90’s style hardcore punk rockers)
FILTHPACT (Scottish grindcrust)
£8, 7PM DOORS
@ THE GROSVENOR, 17 SIDNEY RD SW9 0TP (STOCKWELL)

* Sunday May 27th:*
*2PM :* PUNX PICNIC & SCUMBAG OLYMPICS @ KENNINGTON PARK (KENNINGTON/ OVAL TUBE)
(3-legged race, 50 yard drunk, the annual punx tug-o-war and maybe this year the _drunk brick-throwing contest*_)

*6PM*
DEATH TOLL 80K (Finland, grindcore)
ENDLESS GRINNING SKULLS (Nottingham, members of Geriatric Unit & Army Of Flying Robots)
BERSICKER (orthodox d-beat)
LICH (sludgy metallic hardcore)
CEAST TO EXIST
I LIKE BUGS
£7, 6PM DOORS
@ THE GROSVENOR, 17 SIDNEY RD SW9 0TP (STOCKWELL)

for more information: http://scumfest.org/


----------

